# Rutland Caravan and Camping Get Together 19th May



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Folks

Another get together for your diary.

Please see details of booking direct with site etc in Rally section (now below top 30 posts on Home page).

http://www.rutnet.co.uk/customers/caravanandcamping/

I have chosen this site because it seems to have everything, and the site owners are very friendly and accomodating.
Hopefully we will have some really good weather by then, and a good turnout!!

Sharon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Ok I have booked :wink: :wink: 
Just looked on multimap and it would seem that the site is only about 200 yards from the main street, which according to the website has some pubs serving food and a village store, so that is very convenient.
We may have an awning by then so I am looking forward to sitting out in the evenings and enjoying the fine weather :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Damn, im at work all w'end... I would of liked to attend too....


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Take a sickie Snelly :lol: :lol: 

There will plenty of rallies this year, so hopefully you will be able to make some of those!!

Sharon


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

RockieRV said:


> Take a sickie Snelly :lol: :lol:
> 
> There will plenty of rallies this year, so hopefully you will be able to make some of those!!
> 
> Sharon


Tempting... but once i start pulling sickies for rally's, i wont be able to stop and before you know it id be off all the time in the summer!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Sharon can't make that one we are heading south after Newbury Show


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Nevermind Jac - I'll catch you next time maybe!!

Sharon


----------

